# Adjustable Twin Bed Frame



## splitear8 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ease 3.0 Adjustable Twin Bed Frame with remote. Head and Foot adjustable. Used less than 1 week. Located in Deer Park. $700.00. PM if interested.


----------

